# Nextbook3



## Danyo (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a Nextbook3 Android ver 2.1, is there a flash player for Android ver 2.1. Adobe has the ver 10.2, but its for Android ver 2.2.

Thanks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

No. Flash requires Android 2.2 and a fairly fast processor. Cheap tablets just aren't going to have that functionality.

http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/systemreqs/index.html#mobile


----------



## Danyo (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for the reply DoubleHelix, thats what I thought. Adobe doesn't have the support for Android ver 2.1.


----------

